# Question about Mac Pro Products - How can I buy / order them?



## PrettyKitty (May 5, 2005)

I forgot the Pro #. What is it again?? With the 8555 #. Please! I need it for today and I'm at work!


----------



## Juneplum (May 5, 2005)

hmmm the pro number is have is 800 387 6707...


----------



## Sanne (May 5, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/faq.php

you can find it here!
xxx


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jul 26, 2005)

*???'s about PRO stores, PPID, and phone orders*

For those with a Pro card, can the discount be applied when you order from a pro store over the phone. I placed an order with the reg. 800 # today, and they were out of stock of several things I need. I have heard that they only accept the card in person with ID, but I don't know if that is correct or not. TIA


----------



## User20 (Jan 21, 2006)

*How to order from PRO?*

So there are some definite musts I want to get and can't wait 4-5 months for (I'm starting to realize the affects of this board among others).

Anyways, I've never ordered from PRO and don't know how to go about this. I know that there is a 1-800 number, but don't know it, and that (correct me if I'm wrong) it's the basic number to call, it's not country specific. Outside of that I'm clueless. 

Also, in regards to ordering online (I think I'm talking basic maccosmetics.com on this one) I've heard of things called free shipping codes. I understand what they are, but how do you use them? etc. (if there is any lol)?

any info would be of help and TIA


One more thing, I have two questions:
I was wondering if the lash mixing medium can be used to mix liner or the eyeliner mixing medium used to mix mascara? and how much is the MAC tool belt? Is it good for storing brushes like a brush roll?


----------



## Caderas (Jan 21, 2006)

1-800-387-6707 available Monday through Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm Eastern Time....

this is what it says in the F.A.Q. section of the site.  hope i helped!!


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 21, 2006)

So is anyone allowed to order from the pro site....or no?


----------



## user3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_So is anyone allowed to order from the pro site....or no?_

 
No just pros ( PPID card holders) but you can order from the 800#.


----------



## user3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wanahla* 
_
Also, in regards to ordering online (I think I'm talking basic maccosmetics.com on this one) I've heard of things called free shipping codes. I understand what they are, but how do you use them? etc. (if there is any lol)? 




how much is the MAC tool belt? Is it good for storing brushes like a brush roll?_

 
For the codes: you enter the code in the box OFFER CODE, when you click continued checkout it will take off the shipping. You can also use a free ship code and then use the 2 day shipping play less for shipping. If a code does not work it will let you know.

The belt IIRC is around $40-50 not sure of the exact price I think it's $42 but the prices changes when they increase prices each year. It's similar to a brush roll.

The top two are pics of tool belt/brush apron (*not a pic of the MAC belt but it's similar)
http://www.crownbrush.com/WEBCATPAGE31.gif

This is a brush roll
http://63.164.9.25/catalog/100135/300x300/5854.jpg


----------



## Lauren (Jan 22, 2006)

Unfortunately, the free shipping codes do not apply to the Canadian MAC site.


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 22, 2006)

ANYONE can order from the 1800 number with out a pro membership!I just placed and order a few days ago.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 22, 2006)

Why can you order over the phone but not online? Sorry, if this is a stupid question.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_ANYONE can order from the 1800 number with out a pro membership!I just placed and order a few days ago._

 
oh really? yaay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I just have to figure out what I want...that's going to be hard.


----------



## User20 (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks colourful_addiction & 'Nessa, I must've just missed that number in FAQ when I checked it out. Those pix are also very helpful


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 5, 2006)

*Pro products*

There aren't any pro stores in my area...Is there somewhere I can order from to get pro stuff?


----------



## karen (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.macpro.com/templates/prod..._ID=PROD7  780

to see what they're selling.

1-800-387-6707 available Monday through Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm Eastern Time

to order.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 5, 2006)

awesome...thanks so much.


----------



## karen (Mar 5, 2006)

No problem!
Sorry I just noticed that the link I gave takes you straight to the pro eyeshadow pans. I just took it straight from my favourites folder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sure you know there's other stuff available, though.


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 5, 2006)

i'm not sure if the US number ships pro products to canada, but in case it doesn't, you could probably call one of the pro stores in canada and have them ship to you.

vancouver:  (604) 682-6588 
montreal:  (514) 287-9297 
toronto:  (416) 979-2171


----------



## mima (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_i'm not sure if the US number ships pro products to canada, but in case it doesn't, you could probably call one of the pro stores in canada and have them ship to you.

vancouver:  (604) 682-6588 
montreal:  (514) 287-9297 
toronto:  (416) 979-2171_

 

i am thinking of placing my first order (i'm in ottawa)...how much is shipping?

thanks so much


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks for posting this hp page


----------



## kare31 (Mar 7, 2006)

I've ordered from the maccosmetics.com, but never over the phone.  Are the shipping costs similar to the website rates, or something different?


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 7, 2006)

do u have to have a pro membership thingy to order from the prostore over the phone?


----------



## KJam (Mar 7, 2006)

Shipping is pretty much the same and anyone can order through the 1-800 number. Only members with a pro card will receive a discount, of course. Without the card, you can order any pro item you want - you just pay retail for it.


----------



## tricky (May 6, 2006)

*I placed an order on the MAC Pro phone# ...*

last night and the charge still isn't on my card and i didn't get a confirmation email like they said i would.

does it normally take a few days for phone orders to process?

TIA!


----------



## bebs (May 6, 2006)

wow I've never had them email me about it only call,also remember that charges sometimes take a few days to go though if you dont get word from them tomorrow I would call on monday and ask about it.


----------



## wildesigns (May 6, 2006)

That's weird. I called Wednesday, my order was here Friday morning. With Sweetie Cake, I called Thursday morning, it was here Friday morning. Always a 2 day delivery for some reason but never an email nor phone call. Too weird. They always ship DHL, too.


----------



## Colorqueen (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wildesigns* 
_That's weird. I called Wednesday, my order was here Friday morning. With Sweetie Cake, I called Thursday morning, it was here Friday morning. Always a 2 day delivery for some reason but never an email nor phone call. Too weird. They always ship DHL, too._

 
That is really amazing!  I can get an order in one or two days, but at times it can take up to two weeks- and we are not that far from each other!!!

I never have had them call or email me for any reason concerning an order before though.  

I do know that there is another 800 pro # that someone posted last week that is completely different than the one I usually call, so perhaps it is a different place with different procedures.  

The other 800# was open long after the one I usually call is closed so I know that they are in different locations completely.


----------



## wildesigns (May 8, 2006)

Hey, Capri! We probably call the same one..they run 9-5  and the boxes come out of Toronto?


----------



## bottleblack (May 27, 2006)

*Question about Pro #*

Do they sell pro pans of LE eyeshadows?


----------



## JesusShaves (May 27, 2006)

LE e/s do not come in pro pan form, only pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## metalkitty (May 28, 2006)

*Number for ordering Pro products...*

I was just wondering what it is since I can't find it and if anyone can order from it?


----------



## metalkitty (May 28, 2006)

bump.... I know people here have to know it by heart!


----------



## farra712 (May 29, 2006)

I think you just call any of the Pro stores (found on the MAC website) and order from them.  The shipping is like a flat $7 in most locations, though.  I don't know exactly cause I order on the website cause of my PPID card.


----------



## electrostars (May 29, 2006)

I did a search of the forums and found it for you.
1-800-387-6707


----------



## metalkitty (May 29, 2006)

Thanks you guys! I tried a search but couldn't find it...


----------



## Latoya Christ (Feb 7, 2007)

*What is the Pro number*

to order stuff
i cant find it on the website
thanks


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: What is the Pro number*

1-800-866-6464...I clicked on Customer Service and then Shopping Information.


----------



## Latoya Christ (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: What is the Pro number*

thanks a bunch


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Jun 14, 2007)

*MAC PRO - ordering from 1-800 number*

Hi Everyone, 

Based on what I've read here, I thought anyone could order MAC pro stuff from the 1-800 number. 

I just called them and was told that without being a member you are not allowed to order anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should I just try again and see if I get a different person who might let me, or have they changed the rules? 

Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC PRO - ordering from 1-800 number*

The bottom line is - the "rules" that eash CSR adheres to are inconsistent. Call back and try for another CSR, or call MAC CS or Corporate to clarify the guideline. Take names of whom you speak with, if they let you know that you are allowed to order then call the PRO number back and let them know who you spoke with in what department if they try to decline the sale again. HTHS.

Another avenue is calling a PRO store directly and having them ship your order to you.

There are many threads of people sharing their experience with the same issue, you might find some clarity in them as well.


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC PRO - ordering from 1-800 number*

Thanks Janice!

I tried calling a few more times and was told all times that yes, you need to be a member. 

I ended up calling the Pro Store nearest me (which is still far enough away that I can't drive there for quick visit) and they were extremely nice and helpful and let me place an order over the phone. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC PRO - ordering from 1-800 number*

The number I called is 1 800 387 6707 ext 8555.  I had no problems but I also know if you call the other number on the web site, you do have to have a pro card or they won't let you order.


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC PRO - ordering from 1-800 number*

Thank you ARmakeupjunkie!

I did call the number on their website, which is probably why I wasn't allowed to order. 

It didn't even occur to me that there would be different 1-800 phone numbers!

I'm going to copy down the number you use for future reference. 

Thanks!


----------



## revaannxx3 (Nov 21, 2007)

*MAC PRO question.*

I was wondering if anyone would know if you can call in and order from MAC PRO without a membership card. ??!!


----------



## majacat (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: MAC PRO question.*

I dont know if you can call in a order but in Denmark you can buy the pro products without the pro card you just don't get the pro discount.


----------



## lara (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: MAC PRO question.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_*Pro:*

*Ordering*

*Tel:* You can order Pro products from this number with or without a Pro card.  In other words, you DO NOT need to be a Pro member to order from this number: *1.800.387.6707*_

 
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=83647

Information about purchasing from MAC Pro over the phone and in-store is stickied at the top of this forum. Please use the search function next time.


----------



## Escada (Aug 11, 2008)

How can I obtain or buy MacPro Products?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Newbie question about MacPro Products*

go to a pro store, call a pro store or call 1-800-387-6707.


----------



## lsperry (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Newbie question about MacPro Products*

http://specktra.net/f165/mac-contact...r-lines-83647/

In addition to what erine1881 said, I would visit macpro.com to choose what you want and call the 1-800 #. I don't have a pro store near me and am not a pro-artist, but I order from the 1-800# all the time. Also, on the pro-site there are no prices listed. They only appear if you have a pro card and sign-in to the website.

HTH


----------



## lestat6044 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Where would I get PRO products?*

Hi I really love mac's stuff but they seem to only offer white shades in the mac pro range. Does anyone know where I could get my hands on some of the pro products in the UK? 

Thanks alot


----------



## Darkness (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Where would I get PRO products?*

The Mac Pro store is in Soho. 

West Soho 28 Fouberts Place, it's just off Carnaby Street.

You don't have to have a Pro card to buy Pro stuff as well. Hope this helps


----------



## lestat6044 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Where would I get PRO products?*

Thanks very much for the help. Unfortuanlty I have no means of getting there. Is there a phone number I could use like there is in the US? or are there any resellers?


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Where would I get PRO products?*

Tel no - 0207 534 9222


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Where would I get PRO products?*

I know my Pro store in San Francisco will do orders over the phone. Not sure about international but they will do all US. They ship out and I get it in like a day! Sometimes they even waive the shipping cost as well which is nice! you can just get their number of the mac website.


----------



## KTB (Dec 23, 2008)

*Ordering pro items*

I'm not a pro card holder, nor do I have access to a Pro store.  However I need to get a few things from there - can I order through the phone number? Or do I have to have a pro card to do that.  I don't mind tryingt o find someone to do a CP but obviously it'd be that much easier for me to do it myself.

Thanks


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Ordering pro items*

No, it's ok, you can call a pro store and order by phone, you just won't get the discount, that's it!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Ordering pro items*

There is a whole thread up top dealing with questions regarding ordering pro products and the pro card.


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 8, 2009)

*if you dont have a pro card?*

Can you buy pro products even if you dont have a pro card? Obviously there wouldnt be a discount involved but can you get pro items if not a member?


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: if you dont have a pro card?*

Yep, you can!  You can buy them in the stores, or by phone from macpro.com


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: if you dont have a pro card?*

does regular freestanding stores carry blush palettes? and how much are they? Thanks:]


----------



## vetters77 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: if you dont have a pro card?*

Yes, the freestanding stores carry the empty ES & blush pallets. However, most do not carry PRO only colors. (bottle green, indian ink, etc)

HTH


----------



## macmakeupaddict (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: if you dont have a pro card?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_does regular freestanding stores carry blush palettes? and how much are they? Thanks:]_

 
My freestanding store the ES palettes are 12 and I believe the blush ones are 14.


----------



## ajannasmom (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: if you dont have a pro card?*

You guys rock, I'm checking out my freestanding store now...


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: if you dont have a pro card?*

Did prices go up? I just found this thread:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...prices-114763/

& both e/s & blush palettes were the same price::


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: if you dont have a pro card?*

^nevermind.....I went today & picked one up! It was $12.


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: if you dont have a pro card?*

Thanks! lol I was under the impression that you had to be a pro to even order from the website, i might be in trouble now i know i can though,theres quite a few pro items i really want to get but i cant even allow myself to look on there website till i recover from what ive spent on the ff sale lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 10, 2009)

Merged with an existing thread on this topic.  Please remember to do a search before posting.


----------

